# How Is Target DC Like?  Just Got An Offer



## bornbluecollar (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello,


I just applied and got an offer letter for the Target Distribution in my area.  The current job I'm working at is Overnight at Kroger for almost 7 years and looking for new ground.  At work, we mostly tear away pallets and put the product on floats to the aisles.  At the end of the night one or two people scan the truck, but lately there is going to be some restructuring in the management in grocery and I'm not considered despite coming in on time & working harder than most of the guys ( tons of favoritism ).  During holidays, I'm sometimes staying over 12+ hours, however they're cutting overtime and hours.   Was wondering what it's like and what things will I be doing as a newbie?  Will I be doing a lot of scanning?  Don't mind the hard work.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 12, 2020)

It's very monotonous. What did they hire you on as?


----------



## bornbluecollar (Aug 12, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> It's very monotonous. What did they hire you on as?



Warehouse Operations.  I don't care if it's monotonous there, just looking to go elsewhere.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 12, 2020)

Typically 60% of all new DC hires quit within the first month.
If you stick it out your first month, you’ll have seniority over 60% of your peers.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 12, 2020)

Don't work them simple as that go elsewhere. You will be miserable as hell. I hope don't mind you sticking your nose your bosses ass. Or drinking the koolaid.


----------



## Great (Aug 12, 2020)

Right in my dc you would get plenty of overtime.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 13, 2020)

Very monotonous and possibly mandatory 12 hour days 5 days a week for the upcoming holidays. Recently worked with a guy that also worked at kroger unloading trucks.  He didn't stay past his 90days but then again most people don't.  Imagine putting stickers on boxes then putting them into a cart for 10+ hours a day. Imagine getting an isle of just boxes of laundry detergent and packs of Gatorade and Juice and flavored water and you're stuck picking them for 6 hours or more.  The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you.  Your numbers will also be displayed on a TV as well as the numbers of others so if you're slow and a shit worker everyone will be able to see you only pulling 60% of while others are pulling 170%.  At times their won't be enough for you to do and you can either go home or they can find some BS thing for you to do that you probably won't like and that can be 2-3 months of that every night.  Starting out it will probably just be pushing a broom and picking up rubber bands.  Sounds easy enough but after a few hours you'll say f this.  Other than that you'll get around a $0.50 raise after 6 months.   Benefits are pretty good. Vacation builds up fast and that's not including personal holiday hours and well being time granted you'll need this time due to the monotony of the work.  There are safety non negotiables.  Just looking at your phone to check the time could get you fired and it depends on who catches you.  A lot of people get used to the managers that don't care and get careless then get fired on the spot because they didn't know a manager that does was covering for another area that night.  Manager might not care you leave a few minutes early for break but then someone higher up stayed late and catches you "stealing" time now you have a corrective action...  If you're a hard worker that doesn't need a baby sitter and can work through a little pain you'll do fine... if you're not they'll still keep you until you dig your own hole out of there.  Theirs a lot of people that they don't fire because they don't have enough reasons to fire them and they are just all around shit to work with and they try to give you bad advice.  People working against you because they are either dumb or just to make their own work easier and the managers don't care because you're the one not making their numbers even though the dumb ass before you is the reason you're not making your numbers.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 13, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> Very monotonous and possibly mandatory 12 hour days 5 days a week for the upcoming holidays. Recently worked with a guy that also worked at kroger unloading trucks.  He didn't stay past his 90days but then again most people don't.  Imagine putting stickers on boxes then putting them into a cart for 10+ hours a day. Imagine getting an isle of just boxes of laundry detergent and packs of Gatorade and Juice and flavored water and you're stuck picking them for 6 hours or more.  The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you.  Your numbers will also be displayed on a TV as well as the numbers of others so if you're slow and a shit worker everyone will be able to see you only pulling 60% of while others are pulling 170%.  At times their won't be enough for you to do and you can either go home or they can find some BS thing for you to do that you probably won't like and that can be 2-3 months of that every night.  Starting out it will probably just be pushing a broom and picking up rubber bands.  Sounds easy enough but after a few hours you'll say f this.  Other than that you'll get around a $0.50 raise after 6 months.   Benefits are pretty good. Vacation builds up fast and that's not including personal holiday hours and well being time granted you'll need this time due to the monotony of the work.  There are safety non negotiables.  Just looking at your phone to check the time could get you fired and it depends on who catches you.  A lot of people get used to the managers that don't care and get careless then get fired on the spot because they didn't know a manager that does was covering for another area that night.  Manager might not care you leave a few minutes early for break but then someone higher up stayed late and catches you "stealing" time now you have a corrective action...  If you're a hard worker that doesn't need a baby sitter and can work through a little pain you'll do fine... if you're not they'll still keep you until you dig your own hole out of there.  Theirs a lot of people that they don't fire because they don't have enough reasons to fire them and they are just all around shit to work with and they try to give you bad advice.  People working against you because they are either dumb or just to make their own work easier and the managers don't care because you're the one not making their numbers even though the dumb ass before you is the reason you're not making your numbers.


Fucking eye opening, the descriptions used are very vivid and dystopian like, thank you.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 13, 2020)

The DC sounds like a great place to work.  Are you allowed to think?


----------



## bornbluecollar (Aug 13, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> Very monotonous and possibly mandatory 12 hour days 5 days a week for the upcoming holidays. Recently worked with a guy that also worked at kroger unloading trucks.  He didn't stay past his 90days but then again most people don't.  Imagine putting stickers on boxes then putting them into a cart for 10+ hours a day. Imagine getting an isle of just boxes of laundry detergent and packs of Gatorade and Juice and flavored water and you're stuck picking them for 6 hours or more.  The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you.  Your numbers will also be displayed on a TV as well as the numbers of others so if you're slow and a shit worker everyone will be able to see you only pulling 60% of while others are pulling 170%.  At times their won't be enough for you to do and you can either go home or they can find some BS thing for you to do that you probably won't like and that can be 2-3 months of that every night.  Starting out it will probably just be pushing a broom and picking up rubber bands.  Sounds easy enough but after a few hours you'll say f this.  Other than that you'll get around a $0.50 raise after 6 months.   Benefits are pretty good. Vacation builds up fast and that's not including personal holiday hours and well being time granted you'll need this time due to the monotony of the work.  There are safety non negotiables.  Just looking at your phone to check the time could get you fired and it depends on who catches you.  A lot of people get used to the managers that don't care and get careless then get fired on the spot because they didn't know a manager that does was covering for another area that night.  Manager might not care you leave a few minutes early for break but then someone higher up stayed late and catches you "stealing" time now you have a corrective action...  If you're a hard worker that doesn't need a baby sitter and can work through a little pain you'll do fine... if you're not they'll still keep you until you dig your own hole out of there.  Theirs a lot of people that they don't fire because they don't have enough reasons to fire them and they are just all around shit to work with and they try to give you bad advice.  People working against you because they are either dumb or just to make their own work easier and the managers don't care because you're the one not making their numbers even though the dumb ass before you is the reason you're not making your numbers.




Thanks man!


----------



## dcworker (Aug 14, 2020)

$1,400 a week in outbound 60 mandatory overtime for weeks


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 14, 2020)

dcworker said:


> $1,400 a week in outbound 60 mandatory overtime for weeks



I hear people saying that but it's like they must be talking about before taxes and no medical dental vision life ins or 401k.  My life has basically been work 12 hours come home eat then sleep then work 12 hours rinse and repeat and the workload has been massive. Most off days and shifts are staggered so you aren't getting 2 days off in a row.  You'll end up working say  6am-6pm and your next shit is in the morning from 4am-4pm. or you work the second shifts.  6pm-6am then 4pm-4am.

My schedule for next week is no longer Max60.  I was hoping we would stay at max60 throughout the holidays.


----------



## BoxedIn (Aug 14, 2020)

We have only been scheduled up once per week even though we have been a few days behind for a couple months now. Hard to social distance at breaks with 1 group of OT in, let alone 2.


----------



## Hal (Aug 16, 2020)

Idk maybe I'm not a bitter. I've been there for almost a decade starting as a team member and working my way up to OM. I did very little brown nosing or kool-aid drinking. In fact spent most of my career respectfully but vocally disagreeing with management. And it got me where I am.

Like any job you get what you put into it. I'm not naive enough to say there's not problems. There definitely are but all in all I've worked far worse jobs for less money. Some days are great some days I wanted to shoot myself in the face. There's been years where we were on mandatory 60s for months and years where we had almost none.

Its definitely not for everyone but it's better if you go in for yourself and form your own opinion rather than just listening to the overwhelming optimists or negative nancy's.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 16, 2020)

Ive been here only 2 years, at the end of the day its a job and if I didnt need income I wouldn't be here. Having said that there are far worse jobs out there.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Sep 22, 2020)

Hal said:


> Idk maybe I'm not a bitter. I've been there for almost a decade starting as a team member and working my way up to OM. I did very little brown nosing or kool-aid drinking. In fact spent most of my career respectfully but vocally disagreeing with management. And it got me where I am.
> 
> Like any job you get what you put into it. I'm not naive enough to say there's not problems. There definitely are but all in all I've worked far worse jobs for less money. Some days are great some days I wanted to shoot myself in the face. There's been years where we were on mandatory 60s for months and years where we had almost none.
> 
> Its definitely not for everyone but it's better if you go in for yourself and form your own opinion rather than just listening to the overwhelming optimists or negative nancy's.



Too bad we can't flex from a DC to a store to get a break from HOURS or flex from a store to a DC to get more HOURS.  Maybe Spot will see the benefits of opening up all aspects of its operations to all willing Team Members.   FTW.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 24, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> Very monotonous and possibly mandatory 12 hour days 5 days a week for the upcoming holidays. Recently worked with a guy that also worked at kroger unloading trucks.  He didn't stay past his 90days but then again most people don't.  Imagine putting stickers on boxes then putting them into a cart for 10+ hours a day. Imagine getting an isle of just boxes of laundry detergent and packs of Gatorade and Juice and flavored water and you're stuck picking them for 6 hours or more.  The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you.  Your numbers will also be displayed on a TV as well as the numbers of others so if you're slow and a shit worker everyone will be able to see you only pulling 60% of while others are pulling 170%.  At times their won't be enough for you to do and you can either go home or they can find some BS thing for you to do that you probably won't like and that can be 2-3 months of that every night.  Starting out it will probably just be pushing a broom and picking up rubber bands.  Sounds easy enough but after a few hours you'll say f this.  Other than that you'll get around a $0.50 raise after 6 months.   Benefits are pretty good. Vacation builds up fast and that's not including personal holiday hours and well being time granted you'll need this time due to the monotony of the work.  There are safety non negotiables.  Just looking at your phone to check the time could get you fired and it depends on who catches you.  A lot of people get used to the managers that don't care and get careless then get fired on the spot because they didn't know a manager that does was covering for another area that night.  Manager might not care you leave a few minutes early for break but then someone higher up stayed late and catches you "stealing" time now you have a corrective action...  If you're a hard worker that doesn't need a baby sitter and can work through a little pain you'll do fine... if you're not they'll still keep you until you dig your own hole out of there.  Theirs a lot of people that they don't fire because they don't have enough reasons to fire them and they are just all around shit to work with and they try to give you bad advice.  People working against you because they are either dumb or just to make their own work easier and the managers don't care because you're the one not making their numbers even though the dumb ass before you is the reason you're not making your numbers.


You make it sound like so much fun. So you're basically treated as a robot, with only whats legally required as far as safety. Take that slightly annoying thing you hate to do at work now, and do it all day every day for 6 months. Pay seems decent but only because of the sheer number of hours you're working. 
Sounds like a decent job for someone in their 20s with no kids or social life so you can save for college or a down payment on a house or something.
We're competing with Amazon, who is notorious for treating their workers badly to keep delivery times as short as possible. You can bet they ride people hard at the DC, everything is about productivity.


----------



## bornbluecollar (Sep 24, 2020)

Ringwraith917 said:


> You make it sound like so much fun. So you're basically treated as a robot, with only whats legally required as far as safety. Take that slightly annoying thing you hate to do at work now, and do it all day every day for 6 months. Pay seems decent but only because of the sheer number of hours you're working.
> Sounds like a decent job for someone in their 20s with no kids or social life so you can save for college or a down payment on a house or something.
> We're competing with Amazon, who is notorious for treating their workers badly to keep delivery times as short as possible. You can bet they ride people hard at the DC, everything is about productivity.



Yeah, It's like 1984 Dystopian environment, especially Outbound.  Didn't mind the heat, It's just that you can't listen to music or communicate with others.  I'm a tough-guy mentally, but I've never been broken like that in my life.  HOWEVER, I respect those guy do that day in and day out.  Much much much respect!


----------



## Luck (Sep 24, 2020)

Its really not that bad guys haha. 
Trust me. Nobody beleives it at first. I certainly didn't. But doors are the best function to work in the entire DC! 
If you dislike not being able to music. Well, all I'm saying is that the guys wearing beanies in 100° heat aren't doing it for fashion lol.


----------



## StaticSun (Sep 25, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> The managers ride around on things they call chariots (because they see themselves as gods) with laptops monitoring everything you do and everything you do needs to be done within a certain amount of time and a certain amount of items within that time or they will be notified and come check on you.



1) it's actually called a chariot








						Columbia Chariot 3 Wheel 12V Single Passenger Personnel Carrier
					

Columbia Chariot 3 Wheel 12V Single Passenger Personnel Carrier.  Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com




					www.globalindustrial.com
				



2) it's all about the numbers. if you're not making your numbers, overall efficiency goes down. management's job is to ensure the numbers stay where they need to. sorry you don't understand the bigger picture!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 25, 2020)

\





StaticSun said:


> 1) it's actually called a chariot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chariot god was a joke.  

Making numbers doesn't = efficient and that's why we have people that aren't on production working behind the people that are on production.  The numbers are just an easily cheated inaccurate way to guage performance to keep the higher ups happy and point blame.  We don't need people taking shortcuts to get 220cph because then the person that comes behind them has do deal with BS that causes them to only get 160cph instead of 180cph.  Unfortunately people want the temporary praise of making quantity even though they lack quality.


----------



## StaticSun (Sep 28, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> The numbers are just an easily cheated inaccurate way to guage performance to keep the higher ups happy and point blame.



Yes and no. All the CEO cares about is the little line on the slide deck that shows cph going up, and not going down.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Sep 30, 2020)

bornbluecollar said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just applied and got an offer letter for the Target Distribution in my area.  The current job I'm working at is Overnight at Kroger for almost 7 years and looking for new ground.  At work, we mostly tear away pallets and put the product on floats to the aisles.  At the end of the night one or two people scan the truck, but lately there is going to be some restructuring in the management in grocery and I'm not considered despite coming in on time & working harder than most of the guys ( tons of favoritism ).  During holidays, I'm sometimes staying over 12+ hours, however they're cutting overtime and hours.   Was wondering what it's like and what things will I be doing as a newbie?  Will I be doing a lot of scanning?  Don't mind the hard work.


You won't stay over 12 hours at Target DC unless specifically authorized for a meeting but not to do work work.  Period.

It is straight forward work.  Saves on Planet Fitness payments. Sure it can be boring but if you make the best of it you'll do fine and if you can't then it never was for you to begin with.  Cut & dry.

If I had to choose between dealing with sucky store customers vs dealing with the sucky team member who face-picked the location before I got there... well I already made my choice by working at the DC because unlike the sucky store customer, we can fire the ass off of sucky team members and keep turning & burning them until the world decides to grace us with people who have more work ethic than chronic bouts of lazyitus and high levels of dumb.  

It's not rocket surgery nor brain science, but it beats the hell out of "LIVING IN A VAN... DOWN BY THE RIVER!"

You dig?


----------

